# Morritt's Grand -scam????



## winnipiseogee (Jun 4, 2013)

So 2 weeks in a 2 bd at Morritt's Grand in April 2014 for $1,200??  Is the resort that bad or is it a scam?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140990014269&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't believe there's anything wrong with the resort as far as renting. It is a bit out of the way so a car is highly recommended but not required. That does appear to be an incredibly low price for a 2 week rental however. Much less than the MF's. There is the $10 per night tax and charges for your electrical usage (each unit is metered) but that was stated. The security and key deposits are refundable and there _may_ be a beach towel deposit as well should you wish to check them out. As for the ad being a scam, I would have no way of knowing. I happen to own there but since Ivan I would not personally recommend ownership to anyone. While many may be happy with owning I feel the aftermath caused a lot of dissatisfaction, resale values have plummeted and MF's have more than doubled. But don't confuse any owner negativity as meaning the resort isn't a nice place to visit because I believe it's very nice. I have heard complaints occasionally about the noise level from kids at the Grand pool but I don't know if that's a constant. (I actually own on the Tortuga side and don't hang out by pools.)


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 5, 2013)

I really liked the Resort when I got it via an RCI Exchange. However, I never buy anything from a seller on eBay with zero feedback. If it sounds too good to be true.......

I would do a lot of research to make sure the seller is legit by asking for the unit, real name, etc and then verifying it with the resort directly. If that's not possible, pass. 

Cheers


----------



## chriskre (Jun 5, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> So 2 weeks in a 2 bd at Morritt's Grand in April 2014 for $1,200??  Is the resort that bad or is it a scam?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140990014269&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



That seller has zero feedback.
I'm not sure I'd take a chance on a newbie seller on ebay although at least they are acknowledging the extra fees you will be charged.  
Morritts charges you for electricity so you have to add that to the cost.
Maybe because they are new they are just trying to cover their MF's and not make a profit.  
BTW, it's a beautiful area with a great little beach & reef.
I'm going back, I liked it so much and I live in FL.


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 1, 2013)

We own a studio at Morritt's Tortuga and that is about twice our maintenance for one week.  I would check with Global before sending any money.  But if it's on the up and up it's a great bargain.  The units in the Grand are very nice and the resort is slowly recovering from Ivan.  There has been a lot of angst expressed by owners, but they tend to be northerners who don't understand that it takes so long to recover on an island.  The waters are beautiful, plenty of good places to eat on East end that are not the American Chains you find on 7 mile beach, but you absolutely need a car.  If you're a water person, Red Sail is at the resort and Ocean Frontiers is right down the road and the Reef has a Father & son shop for snorkeling/diving.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder if these could be RCI exchanges?


----------

